# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Fenoterol (iniekcje)  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Fenoterol (iniekcje),
miałam podawany ten lek w celu zapobiegnięciu przedwczesnemu porodowi, dzięki niemu udało mi sie bezpiecznie donosić ciążę do końca  :Smile:

----------

